
SEC Chairman Clayton Issues Statement on Cybersecurity - runesoerensen
https://www.sec.gov/news/press-release/2017-170
======
runesoerensen
_" In August 2017, the Commission learned that an incident previously detected
in 2016 may have provided the basis for illicit gain through trading."_

